

Jarvis - Your Personal Assistant Who Never Sleeps - shashashasha
https://jarv.co/

======
Yuioup
What it says:

 _Is Jarvis a person?

Jarvis is a tech enabled person. You will be assigned two US based, college
educated personal assistants. They will work together. They are able to
operate efficiently because they are aided by artificial intelligence and
futuristic tech._

What it means:

 _We got a phone and a computer yo._

~~~
nobodysfool
Another thing I noticed when looking through my comments, this service bills
itself as 'your personal assistant who never sleeps'. If they are US based, I
don't see how unless they have people working a night shift.

------
IgorPartola
So I looked up this concept and stumbled upon this article:
[http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/08/...](http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/08/hiring_an_online_personal_assistant_a_potential_time_saver_becomes_a_huge.html)

Admittedly, this is about an India-based call center, but I think some points
still stand.

------
sheetjs
From 5 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8094351](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8094351)

~~~
billmalarky
I think it is absolutely acceptable (and good business sense) to re-submit to
hackernews given a major update to re-engage the community and get feedback on
new features etc. This, however, is pretty obviously spam.

My advice to jarvis if they want to stay regularly in front of this audience
without spamming, is to only submit when a major update to the service has
rolled out, or to create an interesting blog with _valuable_ content and
submit that to hackernews. Your brand can tag along with the content keeping
you in front of our eyeballs.

------
jgmmo
Named after Iron Man's AI?

Which reminds me -- was the new Windows phone AI - Cortana - named after the
HALO AI?

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Cortana](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Cortana)

"Cortana is an intelligent personal assistant on Windows Phone 8.1. [2] Its
name comes from Cortana, the artificial intelligence character in the Halo
series, with Jen Taylor, the character's voice actress, returning to voice the
personal assistant's US-specific version.[3]"

